# great site



## parkingjoe (Apr 11, 2006)

just have to comment as ive been on numerous weed sites and after the demise of CW this is the closest to the real deal...

dont want to offend anyone but i assume this is a us site as all the u.k. ones imho are childlike......

pkj


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 4, 2009)

the site seems to be just to the right of eastern according to my calcs.
maybe an island off florida?
anyway parkingjoe hello. i just joined tonight 4 hrs after my currend pst time.
maybe an australian site..?...i  dont think U.S. 
getting off sced 1 is the single most item blocking the log jam to freedom.
we have to do more than puff a little once in a while.
its the resceduling thats important IMHO. EVERYTHING good will follow.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Not US, server is based out of Holland for security reasons. Users on this site range from all over the world but it seems most are from the US or the UK. This is a really old thread. Welcome to the forum Ricky. :welcome:


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 4, 2009)

so cadalakmike can you elaborate more on the security of this site an  explain how safe it is to post pics/threads etc.i have to say if ya wanna learn then this is the place for friendly opinionated advice!if you gotta problem theres no need to call the A TEAM log onto marajuana passion.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a ton of useful info on how safe you are. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23690

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31746


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW! That is a good read, had no idea! Would not have left anyway, to many good folks here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

